# Trading Card Dimensions?? Help Needed!!



## Irie Guy

I am doing a little gift idea for my nephew but I need some help from someone. I need the dimensions of your typical sports trading card, ie. hockey. I would also appreciate if someone could e-mail a scan with a front and back of a card for the typical layout. I live rurally and am nowhere near a store and I appear to striking out while googling for template ideas.

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## minnes

Most trading cards are 2.5 by 3.5 inches, that includes a little border area unless you want it to bleed off the edges for that modern look.
I seem to remember all older trading cards having a white or coloured border on the front with just about any kind of layout on the back.
Bleed edges seem to be a more modern inovation along with all the other enhancements.
Try EBay for scans of various cards


----------



## Chipper

Here you go ... trading card templates:

for AppleWorks

http://t4.jordan.k12.ut.us/teacher_resources/project_templates/index#trading

for M$ Office/Word

http://t4.jordan.k12.ut.us/teacher_resources/project_templates/microsoft/microsoft_templates.html

Have fun!


----------

